# dimmability



## Sculler

Hi / Hola,

Estoy traduciendo un folleto de unas lamparas de alumbrao publico de LED's y dentro de los puntos de evaluación a las que fueron sujetadas las lamparas viene el termino DIMMABILITY. Entiendo que viene del termino DIMMER que es un dispositivo que sirve para atenuar la luz en forma gradual.
Pero para el termino DIMMABILITY no encuentro como traducirlo al español.

El contexto en el que se encuentra es una lista de caracteristicas.Ejemplo: energy efficiency, collor rendering, appropriate illuminance, dimmability, etc.

Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.

De antemano GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA

sCULLER.


----------



## Católico

Hola.

Tal vez _ajustabilidad de iluminación_.


----------



## nelliot53

Quizás "*atenuador*"- RAE  *atenuador**, ra**.**1. *adj. *atenuante* (‖ que atenúa). U. t. c. s. m.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## albertovidal

Sculler said:


> Hi / Hola,
> 
> Estoy traduciendo un folleto de unas lamparas de alumbrao publico de LED's y dentro de los puntos de evaluación a las que fueron sujetadas las lamparas viene el termino DIMMABILITY. Entiendo que viene del termino DIMMER que es un dispositivo que sirve para atenuar la luz en forma gradual.
> Pero para el termino DIMMABILITY no encuentro como traducirlo al español.
> 
> El contexto en el que se encuentra es una lista de caracteristicas.Ejemplo: energy efficiency, collor rendering, appropriate illuminance, dimmability, etc.
> 
> Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.
> 
> De antemano GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA
> 
> sCULLER.



Tal vez _"atenuación lumínica"_


----------



## Católico

De una vez _atenuabilidad_. 

Podría ser.


----------



## albertovidal

_"Atenuabilidad"_ no es una palabra que exista en español


----------



## Católico

albertovidal said:


> _"Atenuabilidad"_ no es una palabra que exista en español


Creo que hay palabras que usamos que no necesariamente están en los diccionarios y que sin embargo son aceptables.

_Atenuabilidad_ es usada en el siguiente sitio web (bajo _Gestión de luz_), el cual me parece de buena reputación: http://www.siteco.com.es/es/luz/energia/siteco-quick-check.html


----------



## Moritzchen

Católico said:


> De una vez _atenuabilidad_.
> 
> Podría ser.


De acuerdo. 
De atenuar, atenuable
*-ble**.*
(Del lat. _-bĭlis_).
*1. *suf. Forma adjetivos casi siempre verbales. Indica posibilidad pasiva, es decir, capacidad o aptitud para recibir la acción del verbo. Si el verbo es de la primera conjugación, el sufijo toma la forma *-able.* _Prorrogable._ Si es de la segunda o tercera, toma la forma *-ible.* _Reconocible, distinguible_. Los derivados de verbos intransitivos o de sustantivos suelen tener valor activo. _Agradable, servible._

de atenuable, atenuabilidad
*-dad.* (Del lat. _-tas, -ātis_).
*1. *suf. Significa 'cualidad' en sustantivos abstractos derivados de adjetivos. Si el adjetivo base es bisílabo, suele tomar la forma *-edad.* _Mocedad, cortedad, terquedad._ También la toman los adjetivos terminados en *-io.* _Suciedad, obligatoriedad, precariedad._ Si el adjetivo es de más de dos sílabas, toma, en general, la forma *-idad.* _Barbaridad, afectuosidad, efectividad._ La forma *-dad* aparece solo detrás de _l_ o _n._ _Liviandad, maldad, ruindad_. Cuando *-dad* se aplica a adjetivos verbales en _-ble,_ se forman derivados terminados en *-bilidad.* _Culpabilidad._


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## katlpablo

"dimmability"



Quizás,
"capacidad para modular/regular la luz"
o
"aptitud como modulador de luz"
o
"habilidad de reducir la luz"


----------



## albertovidal

*-ble.*
(Del lat. _-bĭlis_).
*1. *suf. Forma adjetivos casi siempre verbales. Indica posibilidad  pasiva, es decir, capacidad o aptitud para recibir la acción del verbo.  Si el verbo es de la primera conjugación, el sufijo toma la forma *-able.* _Prorrogable._ Si es de la segunda o tercera, toma la forma *-ible.* _Reconocible, distinguible_. Los derivados de verbos intransitivos o de sustantivos suelen tener valor activo. _Agradable, servible._


reconocible:*1.     * adj. Que puede ser reconocido.
distinguible: *1.     * adj. Que puede distinguirse.
prorrogable: *1.     * adj. Que se puede prorrogar.
reconocible: *1.     * adj. Que puede ser reconocido.
distinguible: *1.     * adj. Que puede distinguirse.
agradable: *1.     * adj. Que produce complacencia o agrado.
servible: *1.     * adj. Que puede servir.
atenuable: La palabra* atenuable *no está en el Diccionario. 
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Moritzchen

De acuerdo, no está en el DRAE, pero que existe y se usa, existe y se usa.


----------



## albertovidal

Le tengo que dar la derecha a *Moritzchen*.
Realizada la consulta a la RAE, les transcribo su respuesta sobre "atenuable" y "atenuabilidad" y comentarios adicionales que espero nos resulten útiles a todos.
  En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:

     Tanto _atenuable_ como _atenuabilidad_ resultan voces correctas y aunque se documentan muy escasamente, sí se puede encontrar alguna de ellas incluso en textos  antiguos:   
*1753 *Feijoo, Benito Jerónimo  _Cartas eruditas y curiosas, en que por la mayor parte se continúa el designio del Theatro_ (ESPAÑA). 
_     Porque dirán los materialistas, o lo dicen ya, que si la materia sutilizada hasta tal o tal grado, sin dexar  de ser materia, tiene facultad para sentir, atenuada algunos grados  más, tendrá facultad para entender. Es cierto que ella, assí  como es infinitamente divisible, es infinitamente *atenuable;* esto es, es necessario consiguiente de aquello. _

      Cabe tomar en cuenta:

     1. 

      El sufijo -_ble_  es uno de los más productivos en español y se añade a bases verbales  transitivas para formar adjetivos que expresan posibilidad pasiva:        *-ble.* (Del lat. _-bĭlis_). suf.  Forma adjetivos casi siempre verbales. Indica posibilidad pasiva, es  decir, capacidad o aptitud para recibir la acción del verbo. Si el verbo  es de la primera conjugación,  el sufijo toma la forma *-able.* Prorrogable. Si es de la segunda o tercera, toma la forma *-ible. *Reconocible, distinguible. Los derivados de verbos intransitivos o de sustantivos suelen tener valor activo. _Agradable, servible._ (_DRAE_ 2001)        El motivo de la ausencia de muchos de los adjetivos así formados en el _ Diccionario_ académico hay que buscarlo en el hecho de  que muchos derivados regulares no se recogen en dicha obra, ya que su  significado es deducible de la suma de los significados de un prefijo,  sufijo o elemento compositivo y la palabra a  la que estos se añaden. En consecuencia, no significa que esas voces  queden fuera de la norma española, pues están bien formadas, se emplean   y no atentan contra el sistema lingüístico del español, por lo que _atenuable_ se puede utilizar sin censura alguna.   
    2. 
  El sufijo _-dad_, –del latino _-tate(m)_– es muy productivo en español y se emplea para derivar sustantivos abstractos de cualidad a partir de adjetivos: _amabilidad_, ‘cualidad de amable’. Se recoge así en el _DRAE:_                    -*dad.* suf. Significa ‘cualidad’ en sustantivos abstractos derivados de adjetivos. Si el adjetivo base es bisílabo, suele tomar la forma _-edad. Mocedad, cortedad, terquedad._ También la toman los adjetivos terminados en _-io. Suciedad, obligatoriedad, precariedad_. Si el adjetivo es de más de dos sílabas, toma, en general, la forma _-idad. Barbaridad, afectuosidad, efectividad._ La forma _-dad _aparece solo detrás de _l _o _n_. _Liviandad, maldad, ruindad_. Cuando _-dad_ se aplica a adjetivos verbales en _-ble_, se forman derivados terminados en _-bilidad. Culpabilidad._ (_DRAE _2001).     No todas los derivados morfológicamente posibles cuyo  sentido se deduce fácilmente de la palabra base aparecen en los  diccionarios generales, como decíamos de _atenuable_.. De hecho, existen voces impecables desde el punto de vista morfosemántico, que a menudo ya están recogidas en algunos diccionarios especializados –e incluso generales– y se pueden documentar en nuestros bancos de datos lingüísticos, pero no figuran en el _DRAE. _Esta ausencia, insistimos, no implica que se trate de voces censurables.     Como se indica en el _DRAE,_ dependiendo del adjetivo al que se une, _-dad_ adopta las variantes _-idad_, _-edad _o _-eidad_.Así, los adjetivos que terminan en consonante, forman generalmente sustantivos acabados en _-idad:_ _confidencialidad_. En el caso de los adjetivos en _–ble,_ al confluir los morfemas _-ble_ y _ -dad,_ aparece el alomorfo _-bilidad: elegibilidad _‘cualidad de elegible’. 
     Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española
------------------------------
Nombre: alberto vidal |
Estudios: Superiores |


----------



## k-in-sc

You can't rely on the RAE for everything anyway. Plenty of technical terms are not in the DRAE and never will be. Saying "it's not in the DRAE so it's not a word" is just silly.


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

I really like Katlpablo's 'modular' 'modulable' 'modulador'?

At the end of the day, these things allow us to switch between increasing and decreasing the brightness of a light. Atenuar and dimmer only refer to the ability of decreasing the brightness.


----------



## albertovidal

Ok. Then let's make up all the words we want in Spanish and everybody will have to accept them as correct.
English language has no Academy to rule it. Spanish language does have it!


----------



## k-in-sc

albertovidal said:


> Ok. Then let's make up all the words we want in Spanish and everybody will have to accept them as correct.
> English language has no Academy to rule it. Spanish language does have it!


People already do. And since the academy doesn't address all the words in Spanish, and doesn't even claim to, then don't worry about it unless it specifically says a word or usage is incorrect. 
The RAE is more of a hindrance than a help.


----------



## albertovidal

Well, what you consider a hindrance, most of Spanish speakers (although we don't agree with the Academy on many of its issues) consider it's of great help.
Can English speakers say whether something is or is not grammatically correct?. In fact there's is no English standard grammar that is applied by speakers of all Englisk speaking countries.


----------



## Galathil

k-in-sc said:


> You can't rely on the RAE for everything anyway. Plenty of technical terms are not in the DRAE and never will be. Saying "it's not in the DRAE so it's not a word" is just silly.



I really like what you just said, it is true.

Mucha gente piensa que porque una palabra no este en la Rae, implica que no se puede usar y que no existe, ya deberíamos dejar de hacer esas cosas que no hacen sino empobrecer el vocabulario del Español y en cierta forma atrasar su evolución y desarrollo en todos los ámbitos. Mas bien, debería usarse como una base solida para acudir cuando se tiene una duda de si una palabra tiene este significado u otro. Pero no el de saber si existe o no, y en el ultimo caso censurarlo.


----------



## Galathil

Mas bien, admiro al idioma Ingles, porque lexicamente(me gusta esta palabra, aunque no está) hablando, pueden inventar las palabras que ellos quieran y nadie los censura por eso. De verdad, pienso que la formación de un lenguaje nunca termina o ¿acaso cuando el Español estaba naciendo pensaba así? Cuando Miguel de Cervantes usaba palabras nuevas no pensaba en si existía o no, simplemente es la creatividad que lo impulsaba a crear, componer, acuñar nuevos términos para expresar esos vacíos que estan comúnmente en un idioma. Y no es que este subestimando el gran trabajo que ha hecho la DRAE, sino que no debería ser tan normativo y autoritario, porque ellos no admiten ni eliminan palabras por sufragio, simplemente lo hacen y ya, sin importarles lo que digan casi 350 millones de personas que lo hablan.


----------



## albertovidal

Galathil said:


> Mas bien, admiro al idioma Ingles, porque lexicamente(me gusta esta palabra, aunque no está) hablando, pueden inventar las palabras que ellos quieran y nadie los censura por eso. De verdad, pienso que la formación de un lenguaje nunca termina o ¿acaso cuando el Español estaba naciendo pensaba así? Cuando Miguel de Cervantes usaba palabras nuevas no pensaba en si existía o no, simplemente es la creatividad que lo impulsaba a crear, componer, acuñar nuevos términos para expresar esos vacíos que estan comúnmente en un idioma. Y no es que este subestimando el gran trabajo que ha hecho la DRAE, sino que no debería ser tan normativo y autoritario, porque ellos no admiten ni eliminan palabras por sufragio, simplemente lo hacen y ya, sin importarles lo que digan casi 350 millones de personas que lo hablan.



Supongo que conoce la historia de la torre de Babel.
Bueno, de continuar así, en no muchos años, quienes hablamos el español (?), en los diferentes países de hispanoamérica, no entenderemos lo que dice un habitante de otro país que no sea el nuestro. Esto, más que una evolución lingüística, me parece una dispersión que apunta a la degradación de un idioma (en este caso, el español)


----------



## Galathil

Bueno Alberto, los Latinos que hablaban Latín Culto, de por sí ya pensaban de nuestras lenguas como una degradación porque éstas descienden del Latin Vulgar, y actualmente ya no se lo llama así, sino una evolución natural que ocurre en las lenguas y de verdad no creo lo que tu aseveras, porque nadie es capaz de cambiar un lenguaje en pocos años como para hacerla incomprensible, solamente mira el Ingles, no tienen una Autoridad que la rija y sin embargo, entre Estados Unidos e Inglaterra, se entienden, quizás algunas veces no saben lo que quieren decir, peor generalmente si pueden crearse la idea.


----------



## Galathil

Los Romanos no los Latinos, disculpa


----------



## albertovidal

Esto te lo comento con conocimiento de causa puesto que he estado algún tiempo (y varias veces) en Francia y Canadá.
Los franceses (de cualquier región de Francia) apenas entienden *el 50%* del _"francés"_ que se habla en Quebec.
Como verás, no se necesitan tantos años para hacer que un idioma hablado en un país se transforme casi en ininteligible para los habitantes de otro en el que, supuestamente se habla el "mismo" idioma.
Saludos


----------



## Galathil

albertovidal said:


> Esto te lo comento con conocimiento de causa puesto que he estado algún tiempo (y varias veces) en Francia y Canadá.
> Los franceses (de cualquier región de Francia) apenas entienden *el 50%* del _"francés"_ que se habla en Quebec.
> Como verás, no se necesitan tantos años para hacer que un idioma hablado en un país se transforme casi en ininteligible para los habitantes de otro en el que, supuestamente se habla el "mismo" idioma.
> Saludos



Sin embargo, la lengua francesa también tiene su Academia, y según se dice, es aun más exigente que la Academia Española. Y como puedes ver a ellos no les funcionó, como a la RAE no le funciona como por ejemplo, con Chile, yo te puedo decir que yo no entiendo ni una palabra de lo que ellos dicen. Así que no creo que eso tenga algo que ver, aquí en Latinoamerica muy pocos saben lo de la DRAE, especialmente en mi país, y cuando se trae a colación eso, es por algo ortográfico, no por que si una palabra existe o no. Y si te digo muy pocos, hablo de la población general que tienen mucha ocurrencia y creatividad a la hora de inventar palabras y no les cuesta decir alguna palabra que sea del Inglés y no recurren a la computadora a buscar la palabra en RAE a decírsela a un amigo, no no existe, no se puede decir mas esa palabra, no, no lo hacen.


----------



## albertovidal

Pero fíjate cual es la diferencia: los canadienses *sí* entienden a los franceses, porque en los colegios les enseñan el *francés.
*Es decir que, según tu propuesta, en algunos años, tendremos que aprender a hablar argentino, uruguayo, chileno, ecuatoriano, venezolano, colombia, hondureño, etc.
¡Arriba el español!


----------



## Galathil

albertovidal said:


> Es decir que, según tu propuesta, en algunos años, tendremos que aprender a hablar argentino, uruguayo, chileno, ecuatoriano, venezolano, colombia, hondureño, etc.
> ¡Arriba el español!



No, exactamente eso no fue lo que quise expresar en ese post. Lo que quiero decir es que aunque esté o no la RAE siempre van a haber diferencias entre un país y otro, ya porque la diferencia geográfica lo hace todo. Y mi preocupación no es tanto la gramática como tu dices, sino que sean un poco mas permeable al admitir palabras de cualquier ámbito, sea científico o tecnológico. Al principio, en unos de tus posts te apresuraste a decir que atenuable y atenuabilidad no existían, he ahí la censurabilidad que tienen algunos hacia aquellos que inventan palabras razonablemente lógicas en el Español, algo que en cierta manera ha impartido la RAE. Y es como dijo alguien por ahí es "silly" que hagamos esas cosas. 

Pero bueno, esto no es para matarse, a la final, lo real es lo real. Y ya nos desviamos mucho del tema. Y si, arriba el Español que se merece mucho mas de lo que se le ha dado.


----------



## k-in-sc

It doesn't have anything to do with whether there's a central language authority or not. It's cultural.


----------



## Galathil

k-in-sc said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with whether there's a central language authority or not. It's cultural.



I agree on what you said before, calling the DRAE as a hindrance.


----------



## albertovidal

Galathil said:


> I agree on what you said before, calling the DRAE as a hindrance.


*k-in-sc* didn't say DRAE but RAE. It's the Academy she's questioning not the dictionary


----------



## Galathil

albertovidal said:


> *k-in-sc* didn't say DRAE but RAE. It's the Academy she's questioning not the dictionary



Well, I made a mistake there. Es la costumbre. RAE


----------



## k-in-sc

I have no problem with the RAE or its dictionary, or any other dictionary. But people give it too much weight. A language can't be centrally controlled, especially one as fragmented as Spanish. Consensus works better than decree anyway.


----------



## albertovidal

But* k-in-sc*, if you don't find an English word in any dictionary how can you know that word actually exists?. Just beacuse somebody said it or wrote it?
In Spanish, if we don't find a word we have to possibility to turn to the _Academia_ and they will answer us whether or not they consider that word as correct.
Of course, you can agree or disagree with their opinion but, at least we have sort of a guide and help.
Regards


----------



## Católico

A final de cuentas toda palabra es primero inventada y luego, si es usada lo suficente, acaba siendo incorporada a diccionarios.

Vamos inventando una en honor al foro, muchachos...


----------



## SydLexia

Alberto, how do you account for there having been 22 editions of the DRAE? If no word not already in the dictionary can be considered a Spanish word, how can any new Spanish words ever be invented? Or have they just been correcting their own original mistakes all this time?

syd


----------



## k-in-sc

The RAE is constantly searching all the Spanish-speaking countries for words that were left there by the _conquistadores _and have been overlooked until now


----------



## CeDeEse

Sculler said:


> Hi / Hola,
> 
> Estoy traduciendo un folleto de unas lamparas de alumbrao publico de LED's y dentro de los puntos de evaluación a las que fueron sujetadas las lamparas viene el termino DIMMABILITY. Entiendo que viene del termino DIMMER que es un dispositivo que sirve para atenuar la luz en forma gradual.
> Pero para el termino DIMMABILITY no encuentro como traducirlo al español.
> 
> El contexto en el que se encuentra es una lista de caracteristicas.Ejemplo: energy efficiency, collor rendering, appropriate illuminance, dimmability, etc.
> 
> Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.
> 
> 
> De antemano GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA
> 
> sCULLER.


No se ahora, antiguamente se los llamaba "potenciómetro" o "reóstato" los más viejos la graduación de éste se mide por vueltas de alambre, cuanto más vueltas de alambre hay más rango de luminiscencia, los menos viejos eran de pistas de carbón.

la interpretacón directa sería *potenciómetrivilidad* o reóstatovilidad... y los hispanosparlantes no compran eso 

PD: Buuu llegué tarde a fiesta  ...al final como lo solucionó?


----------



## SydLexia

k-in-sc said:


> The RAE is constantly searching all the Spanish-speaking countries for words that were left there by the _conquistadores _and have been overlooked until now


You can just see the conquistadores sitting round their camp-fires making up words 'por si las moscas' and hiding them for later use. They must have had powerful imaginations, some of them. Was it 'upon a peak in Darien' that "aerodeslizador" was coined, and what did 'stout Cortez' and the boys think it might have meant? 

syd


----------



## Galathil

Hola. Hay diccionarios que contienen el doble de palabras que la RAE, y porque no estén en esta no significa que no existan, simplemente a la Academia se les hace difícil estar por todos lados del mundo hispanohablante e ir consiguiendo y admitiendo nuevas palabras que son inventadas cada día. Por eso creo que no debería ser normativo, cada quien es libre de inventar sus palabras y si esa triunfa puede ser copiada en cualquier diccionario. Por ejemplo, yo tengo un diccionario que contiene 200.000 mil palabras en Español, la RAE apenas alcanza los 100 mil.

Muchas Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## albertovidal

SydLexia said:


> Alberto, how do you account for there having been 22 editions of the DRAE? If no word not already in the dictionary can be considered a Spanish word, how can any new Spanish words ever be invented? Or have they just been correcting their own original mistakes all this time?
> 
> syd



Of course they are incorporating year after year words and expressions which have been regionally expanded.
I have no issue about this.
But if it occurs to me to make up a word you surely wouldn't accept that word (that you have never heard) as an acceptable Spanish word. Or would you?


----------



## albertovidal

k-in-sc said:


> The RAE is constantly searching all the Spanish-speaking countries for words that were left there by the _conquistadores _and have been overlooked until now



Do you mean that South Americans speak nowadays like "conquistadores" used to?


----------



## albertovidal

Galathil said:


> Hola. Hay diccionarios que contienen el doble de palabras que la RAE, y porque no estén en esta no significa que no existan, simplemente a la Academia se les hace difícil estar por todos lados del mundo hispanohablante e ir consiguiendo y admitiendo nuevas palabras que son inventadas cada día. Por eso creo que no debería ser normativo, cada quien es libre de inventar sus palabras y si esa triunfa puede ser copiada en cualquier diccionario. Por ejemplo, yo tengo un diccionario que contiene 200.000 mil palabras en Español, la RAE apenas alcanza los 100 mil.
> 
> 
> Muchas Gracias.
> 
> Saludos.




Sería bueno que nos digas cuál es el diccionario, así todos tenemos  la posibilidad y la suerte que tienes tú de acceder a un vocabulario que  duplica el del DRAE.


----------



## k-in-sc

If "dimmability" is a yes-no option in the original, the best translation is probably something like "intensidad/luz variable/regulable/graduable" or "con regulador de intensidad." 
Or is "dimmability" a numerical value?


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

I can only repeat what I said in post number 14, which I feel got lost in the DRAE cross-fire:

'I really like Katlpablo's 'modular' 'modulable' 'modulador'?

At the end of the day, these things allow us to switch between increasing and decreasing the brightness of a light. Atenuar and dimmer only refer to the ability of decreasing the brightness. '


----------



## Moritzchen

k-in-sc said:


> If "dimmability" is a yes-no option in the original, the best translation is probably something like "intensidad/luz variable/regulable/graduable" or "con regulador de intensidad."
> Or is "dimmability" a numerical value?


Good show old chappie!
Mebbe _graduabilidad, regulabilidad_... 
Ups!
Serán estas, me pregunto, palabras acogidas por el augusto diccionario?


----------



## k-in-sc

Actually, a dimmer switch only allows you to reduce the brightness from what it would be without the dimmer.
"Modulable" and "modulador" would work. I still want to know whether "dimmability" is a yes-no option for the OP's lighting fixtures or a numerical range.


----------

